# Schnelle Regelung und Signalverarbeitung SPS Auswahl



## A_Student (8 November 2017)

Guten Tag lieber Technikfreunde.

Gibt es mittlerweile schnelle SPS's von Siemens für eine schnelle Regelung. Signalverarbeitung sollte bei kleiner gleich 1MS liegen?
Kann man so eine schnelle Regelung auch mit einer CPU 317 PN/DP und einer sehr schneller Analogkarte realisieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2017)

Mit der Soft SPS von Siemens sind sehr schnelle Zykluszeiten realisierbar, wenn du da die Mindestpause
auf "0" stellst bewegt sich die Zykluszeit in Microsekunden. Als Analogkarten benötigst du dann HS.


----------



## DerSchlangen (8 November 2017)

Hallo
Ich denke dieses Siemens Dokument beantwortet deine Fragen am besten.
Gruss Marcel


https://support.industry.siemens.co...eaction_times_function_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2017)

A_Student schrieb:


> Guten Tag lieber Technikfreunde.
> 
> Gibt es mittlerweile schnelle SPS's von Siemens für eine schnelle Regelung. Signalverarbeitung sollte bei kleiner gleich 1MS liegen?
> Kann man so eine schnelle Regelung auch mit einer CPU 317 PN/DP und einer sehr schneller Analogkarte realisieren?



Bei einer 317PN/DP muß man schon genauer schauen, als bei den Soft-SPSen.
Zykluszeit ist das eine, aber der Jitter das andere.
Hier sehe ich eher das Problem mit <1ms bei ner 300er.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## A_Student (13 November 2017)

Danke für die Hilfreichen Antworten. Kurze Frage nach welchen Kritierien wähle ich die CPU aus? Habe das Grundsätlich immer so gelöst, dass ich mir mit dem PID-Control Tool die Sprungantwort ausgeben habe, daraus die Regelstrecke ermittelt und anhand der Summe der Zeitkonstante mit der folgenden Faustformel Abtastzeit = 0.1 * summe der Zeitkonstanten, die Abtastzeit bestimmt habe und meine CPU nach dieser Abtastzeit gerichtet habe. 

Heißt das jetzt ich muss auf die Abtastzeit also auch auf das Jitter achten?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 November 2017)

Meine Abschätzung: Wenn du nur eine Regelstrecke hast deren Sprungantwort du mit dem PID-Control Tool sinnvoll erfassen kannst, dann ist jede Siemens Simatic CPU und Standard-Analogkarte dafür ausreichend schnell. Denn der minimale Erfassungszyklus des Tools sind 200ms, was auch noch Schwankungen unterliegt.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2017)

Bei Zeiten < 1ms muss man die gesamte Strecke betrachten.
Nicht jeder Sensor kann 1kHz, dazu kommen Wandlungszeiten der Analogein- und ausgänge und auch Buszeiten.
Dabei kann Jitter entstehen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## A_Student (16 November 2017)

Das ist bei mir nämlich so, ich möchte einen schnellen Analogregler durch den Digitalenregler FB41 von Siemens austauschen. Die Regelung mit der Analogkiste sieht wie folgt aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Bei dem ganzen system handelt es sich um eine Positionsregelung. Ein Kolben wird geregelt. Als Steller dient ein Proportionalventil. 

Mit dem Digitalregler sieht das ganze natürlich deutlich schlimmer aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Die Überschwingung und die Regelabweichung sind zu groß, der Regler regelt zu langsam. Das ganze muss deutlich schneller reagieren. Momentan ist mein A/D Umwandler zu langsam. Zykluszeit von der CPU wurde bereits auf 1ms eingestellst. 

Die CPU ist eine 317-2 PN/DP, die müsste eigentlich schnell genug sein. Wir bewegen uns ja nicht im µs Bereich. Will das ganze noch mal mit einer Highspeed Karte ausprobieren. Mit einer 6ES7331-7HF01-0AB0. Haben noch eine in der Werkstatt liegen.

Die Sprungantwort der Regelstrecke sieht so aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Laut meiner Annäherung handelt es sich hierbei um eine strecke 8ter Ordnung, die schwer regelbar ist.


----------



## Wincctia (16 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

hier wären mehr randinfos Notwendig, 
wie wird der Istwert für den alten Regler erfasst und wie für den neuen welche Karte mit welchen Einstellungen. Wie und wo rufst du den Regler auf gibt es weitere Interrupts ? Mit höherer Klasse. 
Wie werden die Daten ausgeben ? Welche Karte Wird hier das Selbe Probventil angesteuert? 
Ich glaube nicht das du auf einer 317 einen Interrupt mit 1 ms laufen lassen kannst. 

Ps was ich schon mal gebaut habe ich weis nicht was deine 317 noch so alles treibt, ich habe das jetzt auf einer 1500er et200sp CPU Programmiert. Mit den besten ea Karten die es gibt der Sollwert kommt per idevice von der Übergergeordneten 1518 die hat bei uns 120ms. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## Blockmove (17 November 2017)

Interessant ist da schon allein das Verhalten des Propventils.
Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Charakteristiken (Überdeckung, Linearität, ...).
Wenn es sich nicht um eine Serienmaschine handelt, würde ich hier eine fertige Lösung nehmen.


----------



## A_Student (17 November 2017)

Ich pack mal eine grobe Skizze rein. Der Versuchsaufbau sieht folgender maßen aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ich beschreib mal zunächst die Ausgangssituation spricht im Bild, der obere Aufbau (analog). Der Istwert kommt von einem Magnetostriktiver Sensor, wird direkt auf den Regler geschaltet. Der Sollwert kommt von der S7 400 Station. Die Station hat eine 414-3 DP CPU, die Analogeausgangskarte hat folgende Bestellnummer 432-1HF00-0AB0. Der Regler steuert direkt das Propventil. Ist ein 4/3 Wegeventil, direkt gesteuert. Kann gerne auch mehr Informationen dazu geben bei Bedarf.

Nun zur Zielsituation. Will den Analogregler durch einen Digitalregler austauschen. Dazu habe ich eine S7 300 Station autarkt aufgebaut. Diese Station dient nur der Regelung, sonst kommt da nichts rein. Die CPU ist wie gesagt eine 317-PN/DP CPU. der Istwert kommt vom gleichen Sensor wie in der Ausgangssituation, direkt in die Analogeeingangskarte. Die Analogeeingangskarte hat folgende Bestellnummer 331-7KF02-0AB0 Hat laut Datenblatt eine Grundwandlungszeit von ca. 20-100ms je nach Einstellung. Der Sollwert kommt wie in der Ausgangssituation von meiner S7400 Station. Der Sollwert wird ebenfalls auf die Analogeeingangskarte der S7300 Station geschaltet. Also fassen wir zusammen Sollwert und Istwert kommen extern auf die Analogeeingangskarte. Stellwert wird auf ein Wago Modul per Profibus geschaltet, bzw. wird das Propventil von einer Wago Modul Karte gesteuert. 750-632 die ist extra für Propventile gedacht. Diese Karte ist per Profibus DP (Profibus DP Mastersystem) mit der S7 300 Station gekoppelt. Die Länge des Kabels beträgt keine 30cm. 

Wie gesagt aktuell reagiert das System viel zu langsam, deshalb wollte ich vorerst meine Analogeeingangskarte durch eine deutlich schnellere ausstauschen. So einer Highspeed Karte die eine Grundwandlungszeit von 52 µs hat. 
Ich hoffe mal das die Kommunikation zwischen der Wago Karte und der S7 Station schnell genug ist bzw der Profibus mir keine Probleme macht und die Latenzzeit der Wago Karte mir auch keine Probleme macht. Ich gehe nämlich stark davon aus, dass die Analogeeingangskarte an die starke Verzögerung Schuld ist.

Der Regler wird im OB35 aufgerufen. Eine Zykluszeit von 1 MS wurde in der Hardwarekonfiguration eingestellt.

Ein Paar Bilder zum Programm selber.


----------



## Wincctia (17 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

da hätte ich noch Ein Paar Fragen hast du die nicht verwendeten in der Hardware deaktiviert? Hast du die Rauschunterdrückung auch komplett deaktiviert in der Hardwarekonfiguration? 

Wie übergibst du denn wert an die Wagobaugruppe? Im Bild sieht Mann nur das du ein Merwort beschreibst. 
Hier wäre mal die Ditherfrequenz und normale Pwm Frequenz anschauen diese Werte wenn nicht sauber passen sind Propventile echt fast unbehärschbar. 
Was ich noch prüfen würde du descalierst den Wert für die Wago per Fc106 der Skaliert den Wert auf 0 bis 27648 bist du dir sicher das die wago Karte den Wert richtig versrbeitet ? Auf die Schnelle habe ich gar nix gefunden
Was evtl noch ein Versuch wäre ich habe bei uns mal einen Startoffset eingeführt hier wird ein Offset ausgemessen wo sich die Achse gerade bewegt so kannst du deine Strecke evtl etwas verbessern.
ausserdem weißt du ob evtl dein Ventil eine Linearekennline hat wahrscheinlich nicht evtl wäre hier noch ein Ansatzpunkt diese Kennlinie zu linearesieren.  

Noch ne frage welche Fehler Ob’s hast du geladen bzw hast du evtl. Sporadisch Einträge in den Diagnose Puffer? Ich muss sagen das ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann das auch eine 317 1 ms im Ob Interrupt Schaft.

ich würd sagen hier gibt es noch viel zu Probieren welchen analogen Regler hattest du? Gibt es hier evtl noch Datenblätter bzw Parameter?


edit hier mal noch was von Siemens zwar mit 1500 aber hier wird auch auf linearesierung eingegangenhttps://cache.industry.siemens.com/...41575_MC_PreServo_and_MC_PostServo_v10_de.pdf
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## A_Student (19 November 2017)

Hallo lieber Wincctia, sry das ich mich so spät zurück melde. Danke für deine Mühe.

Ne in der Hardwarekonfiguration habe ich bis auf den OB35 und die Übertragunggeschwindigkeit des Profibus nichts umgeändert. Traue mich noch nicht so richtig ran bzw kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Den OB35 habe ich runtergestellt auf 1ms und die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit des Bus auf 12Mbit/s eingestellt.  

Den Wert für den die Wago Karte geben ich über einen Wagobaustein weiter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Skaliert wird das ganze im OB35 mit dem Unscale Baustein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mit dem Wagobaustein kann ich den Dither ein und ausschalten. Mir den Strom ausgeben lassen und und und. Echt praktisch. 

Folgende Bausteine werden geladen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wie gesagt die CPU ist nur für die Regelung zuständig. Sonst wird sie für nichts betrieben. 

Momentan haben ich leider nur ein Datenblatt auf tschechisch zu Verfügung bzw habe ich im Netz nur das Datenblatt auf tschechisch gefunden. http://www.ulbrich.sk/data/hc/hc9130.pdf ab Seite 12. Typ EL2-24DA. Datenblatt kann ich dir morgen gerne auch auf deutsch zukommen lassen. Habe nämlich ein Datenblatt in deutsch. Ist momentan leider nicht bei mir.  Das Propventil kommt auch aus Tschechien. Ist ein PRL1. Datenblatt kann ich dir morgen auch zukommen lassen. Habe wirklich keine lust mehr die Analogregler jedes mal einzustellen. Ist ziemlich aufwendig, da erhoffe ich mir von der digitalen Version deutlich weniger Aufwand.  

Wie gesagt ich setzte meine ganze Hoffnung in die Analogeeingangskarte. Wollte am kommenden Samstag das ganze mal mit der neuen high speed Karte ausprobieren. 

Danke für deinen Hinweis. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich auf eine 1500 greifen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt wär es mir den ganzen Aufwand nicht wert.
Nimm doch gleich ne Bosch Rexroth HNC100 oder noch einfacher ein IAC-Ventil

Wenn es in S7 sein muss, dann gibt es für eine 317T ein Template für eine Hydraulikachse:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/27731588/technologie-cpus%3A-technology-template-hydraulikkennlinie-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Das Interessante daran ist die Kompensationskennlinie und somit die Anpassung an das Ventil.
Damit sollte die Regelqualität deutlich besser sein. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Wincctia (20 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

alles kein Problem, 

wenn du du in der Hardwareconfig deine Analogkarte Doppelt anklickst dann kommt ein neues Fenster wo du Kanäle Freigeben oder halt auch Sperren wie gesagt am besten nur verwerndete Kanäle aktivieren weil so die Wandlungszeit auf ein Minimum Reduziert werden. Genauso gibt es ein wie die Rauschunterdrückung solltest du auf keine Stellst ( geht auch in den Parameter in der Hardwareconfig). 

Wenn du noch die Deutsche Anleitung zum Einstellen des Regler hättest wäre schön Super. 
Wie gesagt oben du könntest versuchen die Ventilkennlinie zu Linearesieren und so evtl. Die Ordnung der Regelung reduzieren und so besser regelbar machen. Stichwort hier wäre Polygonenenzug. Und wie oben auch gesagt ein kleiner Offset das „die Achse gleich in Fahrt“ kommt ist oft Vorteilhaft. 


Wenn du du wieder weiter bist melde dich bitte wieder! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2017)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Wie gesagt oben du könntest versuchen die Ventilkennlinie zu Linearesieren und so evtl. Die Ordnung der Regelung reduzieren und so besser regelbar machen. Stichwort hier wäre Polygonenenzug. Und wie oben auch gesagt ein kleiner Offset das „die Achse gleich in Fahrt“ kommt ist oft Vorteilhaft.



Der Offset ist mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Bei Hydraulikachsen arbeitet man meist mit 2 Parametersätzen.
Einen zum Verfahren und einen für die Stillstandsregelung.
Einfache Ventile haben meist eine große Überdeckung, also einen Bereich um die 0-Lage an dem das Ventil gesperrt ist.
Nach der Überdeckung kann es durchaus sein, dass der Anstieg nicht linear erfolgt, sondern hier eine andere Schiebergeometrie verwendet wird.
Daher würde ich erstmal die Kennlinie aufnehmen.
Mit an die Kennlinie angepassten Parametern, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass du die 1ms Takt gar nicht mehr brauchst.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Wincctia (20 November 2017)

Hallo Blockmove, 

danke für den Einwand,  
aber kurtz Offtopig wo habt ihr eine Stillstandsregelung ? In welcher Hydraulischen Anwendung? 


Mit freundlichen grüßen Tia


----------



## illi (21 November 2017)

Die Regelung ist sehr ähnlich zu der von hydraulischen Materialprüfständen.

Dort ist ebenfalls eine Wegregelung implementiert. Die Wegmessung erfolgt durch im Hydraulikzylinder eingebaute LVDTs, während der Zylinder mittels Servoventil (http://www.moog.de/produkte/regelventile/servo-proportionalventile/ohne-elektronik/760.html) angesteuert wird. Diese Servoventile haben schon von sich aus eine recht lineare Strom-Durchfluss-Charakteristik, da bereits intern ein Regelkreis realisiert ist.

Hiermit ist es mit nur einem PID-Parametersatz möglich Bewegungen zu fahren und zu positionieren. PID-Regelkreis läuft dabei mit 1-5 kHz. Die Servoventile können auch relativ schnell sein, z. B. ist es möglich damit eine Sinusschwingung mit 0,05mm Amplitude und 400 Hz zufahren.

Allerdings ist das Ganze ein geschlossenes System, so dass ich keine Auskunft über die Algorithmen geben kann.

Gruß Illi


----------



## A_Student (21 November 2017)

Hallo

@Blockmove & Wincctia
Die Kompensationkennlinie übernimmt wenn ich mich nicht täusche mein Wago Modul 750-632. Die Kennlinie müsste durch das Wago-Modul linearisiert werden. Ich habe mich in das Projekt festgebießen und will das auch mit der SPS hinkriegen. Am Samstag wollte ich das ganze noch mal an der Presse testen, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Werde eure Ratschläge berücksichtigen. Habe auch an einen strukturerweiterten Regler (SPI- und SPID-Regler) gedacht. Da kommt noch einiges auf mich zu. 

Habe die Datenblätter für den Analogregler und für das Prop.ventil angehängt. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich auch gerne den Wago-Baustein hochladen ist eine zip Datei.


----------



## Wincctia (21 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

danke für das Datenblatt auf Seite 2 ist die Ventilkennline die ich gemeint kommt halt jetzt noch darauf an was du für ein Ventil hast diese habe ich halt gemeint weil bei dir halt 1% Prozent Ansteuerung nicht 1 % Prozent Durchfluss sein muss evtl hast du auch noch Leckagen oder Verschleiß im System Außerdem siehst du das Teilweise ewig gar nichts passiert das habe ich gemeint das du mit einen Offset ausgleichen solltest so das deine Achse gleich in Fahrt kommt . 
Das deine Wago Karte die Kennline lineariesiert glaube ich fast nicht. Oder hast du da eine Spezifische kennline irgendwo einstellen können? Ich glaube eher das deine Wago Karte nur eine Stromregelung hat um Temperaturschwankungen an der Spüle und damit Temperaturschwankungen Ausgleicht.


mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2017)

@Student
Welche Überdeckung hat dein Ventil?
Bei deiner Anwendung kann es eigentlich nur 0 (keine) oder 1 (25% positiv) sein.
Die Varianten 3 oder 4 passen nicht zur Applikation.
Sollte es Überdeckung 1 sein, dann musst du erstmal die Kennlinie aufnehmen.
25% Überdeckung ist ne ordentliche Hausnummer. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## illi (22 November 2017)

So wie die Kennlinie auf Seite 5 aussieht, ist diese schon relativ gut linear. Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit zusätzlicher Linearisierung viel besser geht.

Gruß Illi


----------



## A_Student (22 November 2017)

Hallo

@Blockmove
Habe eine Nullüberdeckung. Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich euch auch geben. Das Ventil ist ein PRL1-06-16-0-24. Die Dinger kommen aus dem Ausland. 

@WinCCTia
Kann ich, jedoch habe ich an der Einstellung kaum was geändert. Habe nur auf bidirektionale Spule umgestellt, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Kennlinie zutun. Mit dem Wago I/O Check kann man so einiges am Modul einstellen. 




Wie schon illi angedeutet hat, die Kennlinie ist ja an sich schon ziemlich linear. Deshalb wollte ich nicht zu viel was in den Einstellungen ändern.


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2017)

A_Student schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Blockmove
> Habe eine Nullüberdeckung. Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich euch auch geben. Das Ventil ist ein PRL1-06-16-0-24. Die Dinger kommen aus dem Ausland.
> ...



Nachdem das mit der Überdeckung klar ist, sieht es schon nicht schlecht aus. Eine 0-Überdeckung macht dir das Leben leichter.
Wenn du deine Analogwerte schnell genug in die Steuerung bekommst, sollte die Regelung in den Griff zu bekommen sein.
Ist es eine Horizontal- oder Vertikalachse?
Falls Vertikal wie ist der Zylinder eingebaut (Hängend oder stehend)?
Bei Zylindern spielt das Kolbenflächenverhältnis in Verbindung mit der Last immer eine Rolle.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## illi (23 November 2017)

Auf den Screenshots sehe ich gerade, dass Wago auch einen Dither implementiert hat. Wenn alles läuft, kannst du mit dem Dither noch etwas rumspielen und schauen, ob du damit das Verhalten bei kleinen Kolbengeschwindigkeiten noch etwas optimieren kannst. Der Dither überlagert der gewünschten Bewegung eine weitere Sinus-Bewegung, so dass das Ventil und der Zylinder nicht infolge der Haftreibung festhängen.

Gruß Illi


----------



## A_Student (23 November 2017)

@Blockmove Ist eine Vertikalachse. Zylinder wird hoch und runter gefahren mehr nicht. Der Zylinder ist stehend eingebaut. 
@ illi Vielen Dank, werde ich berücksichtigen. Gebe euch spätesten nächste Woche eine Rückmeldung 

Bin echt gespannt ob das ganze klappt. Die Analogwerte müssten mit der neuen Karte schnell verarbeitet werden. 
Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist viel eher wie stell ich meine Reglerparameter ein? Ist eine Strecke 8ter Ordnung und ohne Ausgleich. Werde das ganze auf experimentiellen Wege probieren. Spricht erstmal Kp einstellt und und und. Mathematisch ist mir das zu aufwendig. Einstellregeln für Strecken 8ter Orndung ohne Ausgleich finde ich keine.


----------



## Wincctia (23 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

an was ich scho noch gedacht habe ist jetzt etwas verrückt aber ein Versuch wäre es wert wenn du mich fragst. 
Was für Geräte hast du zur Verfügung? Mann könnte ja auch den alten Regler mal „ausmessen“ und so zumindest mal eine Richtung für die Parameter bekommen. 
ist jetzt nur wenn du mich fragst ne recht heikle Frage was Mann da Verwendetet habt ihr evtl ein Speicher oszi mit größerer Aufzeichnungsdauer. Mit sps Analysen an einer Ai Karte wär mir zu Heikel könnt mit gut vorstellen das hier eine grobe Parameter 
Abschätzung gut möglich wäre. Hier natürlich einen sauberen Anstieg bzw Sprung hinzubekommen wird natürlich nicht einfach. 
Muss sagen sowas habe aber ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemacht. Aber wie heißt es so schö Versuch macht klug. 

Hast du eigentlich grundsätzlich einen Sps Analysen oä der auch mal saubere Zyklische werte liefert? 
Muss sagen mit den Siemens Tool habe ich noch nie einen Regler analysiert oder eingestellt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## A_Student (23 November 2017)

Ja, genau das wäre halt der nächste Schritt. Soweit ich weiß haben wir einen Auftrag für den Analayzer aufgegeben, dass dauert aber noch bis wir den erhalten. Mit dem Siemens Tool bin ich auch nicht ganz zurfrieden, viel zu ungenau, aber was besseres habe ich momentan leider nicht.


----------



## Wincctia (23 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

kein Stress wollte nur mal fragen. Manchmal sieht Mann halt den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. 

Und wie gesagt nicht vergessen die nicht verwendeten Kanäler Ai ausschalten das bringt noch mehr abtastrate. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2017)

A_Student schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist viel eher wie stell ich meine Reglerparameter ein? Ist eine Strecke 8ter Ordnung und ohne Ausgleich. Werde das ganze auf experimentiellen Wege probieren. Spricht erstmal Kp einstellt und und und. Mathematisch ist mir das zu aufwendig. Einstellregeln für Strecken 8ter Orndung ohne Ausgleich finde ich keine.



Vergiß die Einstellregeln. Die Realität holt dich da bitter ein 
Da du bislang den Hydraulikdruck nicht als Eingangsgröße hast, ist bei Inbetriebnahme erstmal ein konstanter Systemdruck wichtig.
Fang mal ganz normal mit einem P-Anteil von ca. 0,4 an und schau was passiert. P-Anteil hochnehmen bis das ganze zu rattern anfängt und dann ca. 20% zurücknehmen.
Dann I-Anteil mal langsam hochnehmen und das Verhalten beim Positionieren anschauen. D-Anteil ist meist wenig notwendig.
Wenn es Teil einer Presse ist, dann ist das Lastverhältnis interessant. Hier haben wir schon Lehrgeld bezahlt. Letztlich waren unterschiedliche Parametersätze für Heben und Senken notwendig.
Üblicherweise bewirkt bei einen stehenden Zylinder das Kolbenflächenverhältnis eine Lastkompensation. Wie weit die ausreicht sieht du bei der Inbetriebnahme. Gute Hydraulikpositionierungen haben an A/B-Seite Drucksensoren und errechnen aus Ist-Druck und Kolbenflächenverhältnis die Last (Ähnlich einem Stromregler bei einer elektrischen Achse).

 Frag mal deine Mechaniker ob der Zylinder eine Endlagendämpfung hat. Wenn ja, dann soll sie die für deine Versuche zudrehen.
Das wirkt wie ein Stoßdämpfer und es passiert nichts, wenn du in die Endlage knallst 
Im Bereich der Endlage kannst du aber deine Reglerparameter vergessen 

Viel Spass und Gutes Gelingen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## A_Student (29 November 2017)

Moin, moin, kurzes Feedback meinerseits.

So gestern konnte ich an die Presse ran. Habe die neuen AI Karte eingestellt, die Kanäle die nicht benutzt werden ausgeschalten und und und. Meinen Test durchlaufen lassen und festgestellt, dass das Ganze immer noch zu langsam ist bzw. ist die Verzögerung unverändert geblieben. Gut diesmal Schwingt der Regler auf meinen gewünschten Sollwert ein, aber er braucht zu lange und hat eine zu große Überschwingweite. Hier mal ein paar Bilder.






Linke Bild ist mit Analogregler, Bild in der Mitte die digitale Regelung mit der langsamen AI Karte und das rechte Bild die digitale Regelung mit schneller AI Karte.

Irgendwo ist noch eine Totzeit. Als nächstes muss ich mit einem Oszilloskop die Geschwindigkeit des Der Profibus Kommunikation zwischen S7 300 Station und meinem D/A Wanlder bzw dem Wago Modul. Kann auch sein, dass mein Wago Modul zu langsam ist.

Was mit gestern aufgefallen ist. Habe ich meinen Kp Wert und schraube an der Integrierzeit, erhöhe ich sie, erkenne ich keinen Unterschied, selbst wenn ich auf 8 Minuten stelle. Stelle ich die Zeit unter 1s oder unter meinen D-Anteil, fängt das ganze an zu schwingen. D-Anteil bewirkt absolut nichts. Der ist unbrauchbar. 




Das Übschwingen ist einfach nur brutal.


----------



## Wincctia (29 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

könztest du evtl mal einen Screenshot von den Instanz DB des Reglers hier einstellen mit beobachteten aktualwerten? 
Evtl haben wir noch irgendwas nich bedacht. 
Das mit den Kleinen Offset so das die Achse Sofort in Fährt kommt hast du noch nicht Probiert oder? Gibt es evtl auch ein Bild wo du die Stellgröße mit aufgezeichnet hast? Würde mich mal interessieren. 


Mit freundlichen grüßen Tia


----------



## weißnix_ (29 November 2017)

Kannst Du über das Weg-Zeit-Diagramm mal den Ausgangswert des Reglers visualisieren? 
Hast Du mal Kp bis zur Rattergrenze erhöht?
Da es das selbe Testsystem ist hast Du ja vermutlich kein hydraulisches Problem (Durchflussmenge oder so).
Ist in der AI-Karte noch ein Filter aktiv (Mittelwert oder sowas)?
Mich stört auch irgendwie der Regelverzug bis augenscheinlich der I-Anteil zur Wirkung kommt.
Ebenso wundert mich die Totzeit nach dem Sollwertsprung. Da sollte der Ausgang des Reglers doch schon lange nahe 100% sein.
Geht die Presse gegen irgendeine Endlage bei 0 und 1000 und ein Puffer (Membran o.ä.) wird schon mit aufgeladen?

Wie war die original Ventilansteueerung? Eventuell mit Übererregung? Ist das Wago-Modul möglicherweise im Sollwertsprung schon an der Stromgrenze bzw. kann das Modul den benötigten Erregungsstrom breitstellen?
Bei Beckhoff gibt es Module mit Übererregung für schnelle Ventile.

PS: Und das letzte: Wie sind die Rampen im Wago-Modul eingestellt oder fürs erste besser deaktiviert?!


----------



## A_Student (30 November 2017)

@Wincctia Den Screenshot kann ich dir gerne am Samstag bereit stellen. Mit Offset probiere ich noch mal am Samstag
Was mich ein bisschen verwundert, ist das PID Control tool. Der Kurvenschreiber hat eine Erfassungszyklus von 200ms und hat mir meine Sprungantwort ausgegeben. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Die Kurve sieht nicht mal schlecht aus, wie kann das sein?

@weißnix_
Meinst du mit den Kurvenschreiber, kann ich auch am Samstag machen.

Kp habe ich erhöht bis das ganze rattert und dann um 20% gesenkt. I und D-T1 bewirken bei Erhöhung absolut nichts. Sobald ist die Zeiten unter 1s einstelle rattert das ganze. Deshalb habe ich wieder auf die Standard Einstellung umgestellt. 
Die Einstellung die der Instanzbaustein vorgestellt hat, also für Ti = 20s, für Tv = 10s und T1 = 2s 
	

		
			
		

		
	




AI-Karte stimmt soweit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mehr kann man da auch nicht einstellen.

Presse geht gegen eine Endlage, da müsste ich noch mal bei den Mechanikern nachfragen für genaue Daten.

Die Karte kann den Erregungsstrom bereitstellen.  Rampeneinstellung habe ich übernommen. Wollte da grob nichts ändern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mich wundert auch diese Totzeit. Muss rausfinden woher sie kommt. Die ist schon beachtlich. An der AI Karte kann es nicht liegen, an der CPU eigentlich auch nicht. Irgendetwas habe ich falsch eingestellt. Das Überschwingen ist auch nicht normal. Selbst wenn ich den Sollwert auf 50 einstelle, läuft der Istwert auf 100%, also voll aus und dann wieder auf die 50%.


----------



## Wincctia (30 November 2017)

Hallo Student, 

mir fallen gerade 2 Sachen auf könntest du bitte bei der Analogkarte die Störfrequenz Unterdrückung auf keine schalten weil das ganze ist eine Reine Integrationszeit und das wollen wir ja nicht. 
Das 2 ist im Offline DB ist bei dir bei Cycle 1 s drinnen diesen Parameter hast du schon angepasst oder? 

wenn ich deine Rampe auch noch so lese verstehe ich das so das der Sollwert sich um 0,1 Prozent pro ms geändert also im Umkehrschluss heist das für mich das hier 1000ms oder halt 1 s benötigt wird das sich der Strom für das Ventil von 0 auf 100 Prozent bei einen Eingansprung ändert und halt auch wieder zurück. Das finde ich eindeutig zu lange! 
So kann die Steuerung den Zylinder nicht richtig bremsen wenn du mich fragst ist zwar wahrscheinlich für die Mechanik gut aber halt nicht für die Positionierung. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Tia


----------



## A_Student (5 Dezember 2017)

@Wincctia

Danke für den Hinweis. D.h. für mich die Rampen auf 100%/ms einstellen...
Die Störfrequenz kann man nicht abstellen. Wollte das Ganze noch mal morgen testen. Gebe dann wieder eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## A_Student (6 Dezember 2017)

Sry für Dopprlpost.Noch mal ein kurzes feedback meinerseits.
Integrationszeit ausgeschaltet, Rampen richtig eingestellt und voila 





Links die Regelung mit dem Regler FB41 von Siemens, rechts die Regelung mit einem selbst programmierten P-Regler. 

Siehst deutlich besser aus. Jetzt muss nur noch das Überschwingen verringert werden. Nochmals vielen Dank euch alle und danke für den Tipp WinccTia. 

I-Anteil bewirkt beim FB41 irgendwie nichts. Kann den beliebig erhöhen. Die Kiste fängt nicht an zu rattern.


----------



## Wincctia (7 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Student, 

das  sieht doch deutlich besser aus! 
leider ist dein Zeitlineal unten nicht sehr Fein aufgelöst. Warum der I Anteil nicht so richtig in Fahrt kommt würde ich Folgendermaßen einschätzen: 
der I Anteil geht ja Rein über Zeit zum verhinder bzw. Ausgleichen der Bleibenden Regeldifferenz. 
Aber so wie es bei dir ausschaut ist geht die Pressfahrt mit so einer Geschwindigkeit das hier einfach der I Anteil nicht richtig zum Tragen kommt beim Fahren weil es halt auch irrsinnig schnell geht. Aber du siehst im Idb bei lmn out ja wie sich dein Regler zusammensetzt und zumindest da wo du das Photo gemacht hast war ein I Anteil Aktiv. 
Evtl wäre ja auch ein Pd Regler interessant weil dieser ja genau ein Überschwingen verhinder soll weil ja der D durch die Änderungsgeschindikeigit wirkt. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## A_Student (13 Dezember 2017)

So noch mal ein kleines feedback meinerseits. D eingeschalten und rumexperimentiert bringt wenig. D-, P- und I-Anteil eingeschlatet, Kurve ist ziemlich Steil, nur habe ich ein zu größes Überschwingen, dafür regelt er nach dem Überschwingen nahe zu perfekt ein. Vielleicht reicht das Ganze...

Versuche jetzt ein bisschen mit dem Dither der Wago Kiste rumzuspielen. Amplitude erhöhen und Frequenz runter setzen. Gibt es irgendwelche Dinge die ist dabei berücksichtigen muss. Die Amplitude kann ich zwischen 0 und 50% einstellen und die frequenz hat ein Einstelraster von 1hz bis 250 hz.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2017)

Als nicht Regelungsspezi denk ich gerade über TM_LAG, Cycle_Time und die Auswirkungen von T_I nach.
TM_Lag ist auf 20s bei Dir parametriert. Mir scheint, das ist zu viel.
_Die Abtastrate scheint mir mit 1s auch zu groß. (Sorry, falsche Spalte. 1ms ist ok _ )
Schlussendlich die Integralzeit: Ist die zu klein, würde ein nennenswerter Integralanteil schon während der Stellzeit des Zylinders anfallen. In Verbindung mit der Abtastrate würde der Integralanteil das Überschwingen begünstigen und IMHO den Buckel erklären.
50ms für den Differentialanteil schein mir wiederum zu wenig. Ich würde hier mal so mit 0,5...2s experimentieren. TM_Lag dabei höchstens auf die Abtastzeit*5 einstellen. TM_Lag erklärt für mich im übrigen die von Dir berichtete geringe Wirkung des D-Anteils. Der D-Anteil ist richtig wirksam, wenn eine Erhöhung von Td ein Abbremsen der Bewegung bewirkt.

Um den Buckel erstmal zu bekämpfen würde ich auf den I-Anteil komplett verzichten, also erstmal als PD-Regler einstellen. Im Ergebnis sollte ein schöner Verlauf der Kurve mit einer leichten Sollwertabweichung herauskommen. Erst an der Stelle würde ich maßvoll den I-Anteil dazuparametrieren (von großen TI-->kleinem TI!). Wenn dann die Regeldifferenz in akzeptabler Zeit weg ist würde ich wieder einen kleinen Buckel erwarten. Gegen den würde ich dann mit einer Senkung von Kp und eeiner leichten Erhöhung von Ti reagieren.

Kannst Du Dein Zeitaster mal kurz erläutern? Ist das ein Rechteck mit ~8s Periode? Also allee ~4s eine Umschaltung
Nach Durchsicht der Screens halte ich jedenfalls einen Verlauf nahe am Analogregler für machbar.


----------



## Heinileini (13 Dezember 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> ... Um den Buckel erstmal zu bekämpfen würde ich auf den I-Anteil komplett verzichten, also erstmal als PD-Regler einstellen. Im Ergebnis sollte ein schöner Verlauf der Kurve mit einer leichten Sollwertabweichung herauskommen. ...


Sehr guter Ansatz! Lehrbuchmässig wird der I-Anteil chronisch mit dem Begriff "Genauigkeit" in Verbindung gebracht (um nicht zu sagen "verwechselt") und der D-Anteil als "wirkungsloser Luxus" am liebsten ganz geschlabbert. Genau umgekehrt wird - zwar nicht ein Schuh, aber - eine gute Regelung daraus! Der D-Anteil sorgt dafür, dass der Sollwert schnell und auch äusserst präzise erreicht wird. Wenn dann noch minimale Abweichungen über längere Zeit anstehen bzw. (durch StörEinflüsse) entstehen, dann erst kann der I-Anteil noch ein Bisschen die Genauigkeit verbessern.
Bei der in diesem Thread geschilderten Anwendung könnte man - wenn überhaupt - den I-Anteil in die Tonne treten, aber keinesfalls den D-Anteil!
Passt der D-Anteil, so kann man normalerweise auch noch den P-Anteil erhöhen, was die Regelung oft nicht unerheblich weiter verbessert.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## A_Student (13 Dezember 2017)

Genau ist ein Rechteck Signal mit einer Periodendauer von 4s. Alle 2s schaltet das Signal um. Springt von 100 auf 900 bzw von 10 auf 90%. 

Werde ich mal auspropieren. Danke für deinen Rat. 

Hatte irgendwie immer das Gefühl, dass der Regler ohne I Anteil nicht richtig ausregelt bzw nur im unteren Bereich nicht richtig regelt, also nie die 10 % erreicht sondern schon bei 7 % bis 8 % einschwingt und sich damit zufrieden gibt. Und nach den 2s also nach Sollwertsprung auf 90%, der Istwert von 8 % auf 90 regelt. Im oberen Bereich schwingt der Istwert auch ohne I Anteil auf die 90% ein.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich den TM_Lag richtig deute kannst Du den für die Verzögerung des D-Anteils einsetzen. Im Moment des Sollwertsprungs hat der D-Anteil sonst für Deine Anwendung einen störenden (bremsenden) Einfluss. Der wird aber erst kurz vor der jeweiligen Solllage gebraucht. Nach Deinem Zeitdigramm wäre TM_Lag geschätzt im Bereich 0...100ms.


----------



## A_Student (17 Dezember 2017)

Ja TM_Lag hängt mit meinen D-Anteil zusammen. Einen idealen PID Regler bzw D-Regler kann man nicht realisieren, deshalb wird in der Realität aus dem D-Anteil ein D-T1 Glied. TM_Lag ist in das Verzögerungsglied. Der D-Anteil wird im Prinzip mit einem Verzögerungsglied erster Ordnung vorgefiltert. 

Wobei Theorie und Praxis zwei verschiedene Welten sind. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist mein D-Anteil größer als mein TM-Lag, kriege ich lauter kleiner Schwingungen, verkleiner ich meinen D Anteil und vergrößer TM_Lag wird das System wieder stabil. Habe mich jetzt für einen reinen P-Regler entschieden. 

Momentan sieht das ganze so aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Die Kurve ist ziemlich steil. Kp liegt etwa bei 6. Vielleicht macht das Überschwingen nicht so viel aus, sind ja nur 10% und das in einem sehr kurzen Zeitrahmen. Muss mich da noch mal mit den Mechanikern unterhalten. 

Habe noch mal versucht die Sprungantwort aufzunehmen. Als Tool habe ich diesmal WinCCflex benutzt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ist schon merkwürdig. Istwert erreicht seine Grenze vor dem Stellwert. Bis der Stellwert die 50 % erreicht, hat der Istwert bereits die 100% erreicht. Da kann ich weder eine Tangente ziehen, noch mein TU und TI bilden um meine Parameter mathematisch zu berechnen. Vermutlich liegt das am Erfassungszyklus von WinCCflex.
Habe mir jetzt eine Demo Version von so einem SPS Analayzer besorgt. Kann ne halbe Minute mit der Version aufzeichnen, sollte für meinen Versuch reichen.


----------



## A_Student (19 Dezember 2017)

Moin, moin

Noch mal ein kleines Feedback meinerseits. Habe alles mögliche probiert um den Überschwinger weg zu kriegen. I-Anteil ausgeschaltet, TM_Lag auf 2ms eingestellt und D-Anteil auf 20ms, Kp auf 10...und und und..., hat leider nichts gebracht. Habe dann den D-Anteil ausgeschaltet und nur mit dem P-Anteil experimentiert. Kam nichts sinnvolles bei raus. Anschließend habe ich den kompletten Regler mitsamt des Datenbausteins gelöscht und neu eingefügt. P- und D-Anteil eingeschaltet und wieder meine Werte von 10 für die Verstärkung, 20ms für den D-Anteil und 2ms und für mein Verzögerungsglied TM_Lag eingesetzt und voila siehe da der Graph ist ziemlich steil und der Überschwinger ist weg. Werde heute noch mal Bilder machen und sie morgen nach reichen. Nochmals vielen Dank euch alle. 

Vermutlich war der Instanzdatenbaustein vom Regler total verfahren. :razz:


----------



## weißnix_ (19 Dezember 2017)

Und wieder fällt mir eine ganz bestimmte Signatur ein. Ratet mal wessen.... PN/DP.
Und das hat jetzt keinen ironischen Unterton - ich war schon drölfzillionen Mal in der Lage.


----------



## Wincctia (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Student,

das hört sich doch Super an wie du siehst lässt sich das jedes Problem lösen.
Freut mich für dich! 
Könntest du evtl mal noch einen Screenshot einstellen wo Mann die Aktualwerte sieht.

viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Aplication.


mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## A_Student (21 Dezember 2017)

Ja gerne, noch mal vielen Dank.





Habe zwar eine kleine Totzeit drin, jedoch stört sie nicht so sehr. Den OB35 musste ich auf 10ms einstellen, da mir die CPU bei kleineren Werten eine Störung angezeigt hat. :grin:


----------

